# Rear cross training



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm trying to build a foundation for rear cross training. Once she gets it though and i try to move faster she won't 

speed up. How do i get her to move alittle quickly ?. Yes this is part of the foundation for agility 

also anyone got any ideas where i can find those little cones you see in training classes?.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You might want to try a sporting goods store, such as ****'s Sporting Goods for the little cones. They sell little orange cones for soccer practice, so that seems the most likely place to locate them.

As for getting her to move quickly, I'm no help there as I've not tried to train this. Do you have the book "Agility Training for You and Your Dog" by Ali Canova, Joe Canova and Diane Goodspeed? It has a very good section on ground work that might help you with your issue.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

AbbyK9 said:


> You might want to try a sporting goods store, such as ****'s Sporting Goods for the little cones. They sell little orange cones for soccer practice, so that seems the most likely place to locate them.
> 
> As for getting her to move quickly, I'm no help there as I've not tried to train this. Do you have the book "Agility Training for You and Your Dog" by Ali Canova, Joe Canova and Diane Goodspeed? It has a very good section on ground work that might help you with your issue.



No i don't have the book, i'll look into it thanks! .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Josiebear said:


> I'm trying to build a foundation for rear cross training. Once she gets it though and i try to move faster she won't
> speed up. *How do i get her to move alittle quickly* ?. Yes this is part of the foundation for agility


You using a toy? When she's done with the rear cross roll that toy/ball hard and fast in the same direction of the cross (the direction she should be traveling after the cross).


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Once she knows the footwork, then I would think how fast she does it will depend on how excited/drivey you can get her.


----------

